# Milan: Boban ad un passo. Avrà doppio ruolo.



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio. 

Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole. 

Per Boban non sarà facile lasciare la Fifa e spiegare l'addio a Infantino. Anche perchè la Fifa è già un'organizzazione tornata vincente. Il Milan, no.

*Repubblica conferma: Boban vicino al ritorno al Milan. Sarà direttore generale.

Il ruolo di Gazidis --) *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gazidis-restano-solo-economia-stadio-e-marketing-vt77408.html

*DS e Club Manager *--) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ds-e-club-manager-tutti-i-nomi-vt77409.html


*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 giugno: Boban potrebbe diventare AD del Milan, con Gazidis. All'ex Arsenal verrebbero tolte alcune deleghe. Elliott è insoddisfatto dei primi sei mesi di Gazidis. Ma anche se non sarà AD, Boban avrà ampia o totale autonomia.*

*Il Giornale: Boban sarà vice AD dietro Gazidis.*


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

*Repubblica conferma: Boban vicino al ritorno al Milan. Sarà direttore generale. *


----------



## Baba (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



Grande Zorro vecchio cuore rossonero!


----------



## Zagor (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> Per Boban non sarà facile lasciare la Fifa e spiegare l'addio a Infantino. Anche perchè la Fifa è già un'organizzazione tornata vincente. Il Milan, no.



Forse stavolta ci siamo veramente! Allacciate le cinture che piano piano ripartiamo... Se confermata questa cosa mi gasa parecchio! Avremmo oltre a Maldini, il grande Zorro, che mi sembra uno dei pochi che conosce il sistema nei minimi dettagli. Ricordo ancora quando si espresse sul Milan cinese insinuando dubbi che poi si sono dimostrati tragicamente reali.
Se queste sono le premesse, anche affrontando ancora qualche anno di "basso profilo" a livello di giocatori, io gli do piena fiducia!


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2019)

di Boban mi fido veramente tanto anche io...anche più di quanto mi fidavo di Maldini….speriamo bene


riguardo Paolo se davvero porta Boban e Tare chapeau….


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2019)

Benissimo, mi fido di Zorro


----------



## andreima (6 Giugno 2019)

Boban non ride tanto..anzi..


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 giugno: Boban potrebbe diventare AD del Milan, con Gazidis. All'ex Arsenal verrebbero tolte alcune deleghe. Elliott è insoddisfatto dei primi sei mesi di Gazidis. Ma anche se non sarà AD, Boban avrà ampia o totale autonomia. *


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2019)

Boban è un acquisto di primo livello. Spero sia vero


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...


Boban ha quella capacità mediatica che Maldini, per carattere, non ha. Paolo ne è consapevole, ed ha scelto l'uomo che dovrà rappresentare il club all'esterno, davanti ad istituzioni e media, mentre lui (e Tare?) si occuperanno della squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 giugno: Boban potrebbe diventare AD del Milan, con Gazidis. All'ex Arsenal verrebbero tolte alcune deleghe. Elliott è insoddisfatto dei primi sei mesi di Gazidis. Ma anche se non sarà AD, Boban avrà ampia o totale autonomia. *



A me sembra che il processo sia saldamente nelle mani di Gazidis che cerca di condividere totalmente con gli altri le responsabilità.
La cessione di deleghe, per le quali tra l’altro non ha piena competenza, mi sembra l’ennesima dimostrazione di intelligenza del nostro AD.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che il processo sia saldamente nelle mani di Gazidis che cerca di condividere totalmente con gli altri le responsabilità.
> La cessione di deleghe, per le quali tra l’altro non ha piena competenza, mi sembra l’ennesima dimostrazione di intelligenza del nostro AD.


È di tutta evidenza che, in questa configurazione, Elliott e Gazidis terranno ovviamente per sé la parte imprenditoriale del club, affidando a Boban, Maldini ed al direttore sportivo, quella tecnico-sportiva. Deciderà infine, e come sempre in ogni club, l'azionista, ma su direttive di attività che saranno elaborate dai responsabili tecnici. Il disegno è chiaro, anche perché concepito da uomini che, per carattere ed immagine, non accetterebbero mai di fare le figure di yes-men.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

quanto mi esalta zorro. lui si che la lingua la ha e dice quello che pensa. e pensa sempre bene.
lui sa l'italiano e vuole il bene del milan. questo si può benissimo presentare davanti ad agnelli e avere il coraggio di mandarlo a fare in culo. fosse rimasto anche leonardo era uno squadrone dirigenziale.

gazzosa 4M all'anno per fare 2 conti e per portare sponsor che non arrivano. spero abbia un contratto breve.


----------



## Manue (6 Giugno 2019)

-


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Giugno 2019)

Boban è un acquisto che se confermato è di altissimo livello.


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quanto mi esalta zorro. lui si che la lingua la ha e dice quello che pensa. e pensa sempre bene.
> lui sa l'italiano e vuole il bene del milan. questo si può benissimo presentare davanti ad agnelli e avere il coraggio di mandarlo a fare in culo. fosse rimasto anche leonardo era uno squadrone dirigenziale.
> 
> gazzosa 4M all'anno per fare 2 conti e per portare sponsor che non arrivano. spero abbia un contratto breve.



Un AD fa 2 conti, e porta sponsor.
Una specie di PR ragioniere in pratica


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...




Gazidis ridimensionato. Dai che forse si riesce a fare qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



speriamo sia la volta buona. Eravamo entusiasti anche del trio Gazidis-Leo-Maldini.... voglio sperare che sia il quadro dirigenziale giusto e che ci sia anche stabilità per qualche anno.

Non so se sono veri questi ripensamenti di Elliott su Gazidis, ma sarebbe clamoroso rimuovere (o depotenziare) un AD dopo pochi mesi


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gazidis ridimensionato. Dai che forse si riesce a fare qualcosa di buono.



Speriamo...


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> speriamo sia la volta buona. Eravamo entusiasti anche del trio Gazidis-Leo-Maldini.... voglio sperare che sia il quadro dirigenziale giusto e che ci sia anche stabilità per qualche anno.
> 
> Non so se sono veri questi ripensamenti di Elliott su Gazidis, ma sarebbe clamoroso rimuovere (o depotenziare) un AD dopo pochi mesi



Ma non è Elliot che ridimensiona Gazidis. È Gazidis che da deleghe ai suoi collaboratori cosa che fanno tutti Ad del mondo in ogni società del mondo


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2019)

al prossimo torto arbitrale voglio Boban in campo


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Giugno 2019)

Nulla da dire, amo Boban da prima ancora di diventare milanista forse. Sarei solo contento se avessimo fra noi una persona dal così elevato livello culturale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non è Elliot che ridimensiona Gazidis. È Gazidis che da deleghe ai suoi collaboratori cosa che fanno tutti Ad del mondo in ogni società del mondo



pensavo fosse scontato ma non è cosi, qui dentro c'è gente che pensa che gazidis sia stato ridimensionato e che l'ad è un pr che porta sponsor


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quanto mi esalta zorro. lui si che la lingua la ha e dice quello che pensa. e pensa sempre bene.
> lui sa l'italiano e vuole il bene del milan. questo si può benissimo presentare davanti ad agnelli e avere il coraggio di mandarlo a fare in culo. fosse rimasto anche leonardo era uno squadrone dirigenziale.
> 
> gazzosa 4M all'anno per fare 2 conti e per portare sponsor che non arrivano. spero abbia un contratto breve.



Già perchè Maldini e Boban si sono scelti da soli, mi sembri quello che dice " o ma il mio capo sta sempre seduto sulla scrivani e guadagna 100 volte quello che guadagno io". Vai in banca chiedi 3 milioni di euro di leasing e apriti una ditta per conto tuo allora. 

Criticare Gazidis è incredibile, è arrivato da 6 mesi ci ha salvato le chiappe dalla UEFA ma no, non va bene neanche questo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...


il bello è che qui si da il benvenuto a Boban...si da il benvenuto a Giampaolo...si da il benvenuto a tutti ma ancora di ufficiale non c'è nessuno...manco Maldini!


----------



## Ciora (6 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non è Elliot che ridimensiona Gazidis. È Gazidis che da deleghe ai suoi collaboratori cosa che fanno tutti Ad del mondo in ogni società del mondo



Eh, ancora qui non hanno capito che Gazidis è l'amministratore delegato e di fatto Elliott non fa altro che avvallare o meno le sue decisioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pensavo fosse scontato ma non è cosi, qui dentro c'è gente che pensa che gazidis sia stato ridimensionato e che l'ad è un pr che porta sponsor



Oramai non ci provo neanche più a spiegarlo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Un AD fa 2 conti, e porta sponsor.
> Una specie di PR ragioniere in pratica



porta sponsor. appunto


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai non ci provo neanche più a spiegarlo..



Mettiti in cattedra...


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già perchè Maldini e Boban si sono scelti da soli, mi sembri quello che dice " o ma il mio capo sta sempre seduto sulla scrivani e guadagna 100 volte quello che guadagno io". Vai in banca chiedi 3 milioni di euro di leasing e apriti una ditta per conto tuo allora.
> 
> Criticare Gazidis è incredibile, è arrivato da 6 mesi ci ha salvato le chiappe dalla UEFA ma no, non va bene neanche questo.



gli faccio dire delle messe tutti i giorni guarda.

ma che ne sappiamo noi del pechè paolo e zorro saranno in società (forse, perchè non ci sono ancora). chi dice che li ha scelti gazzosa? come fai a sapere certe cose? qui tutti san sempre tutto, e poi?? poi non guardate i fatti. fate solo prediche.

i fatti dicono che i ricavi sono al palo, lo stadio è al palo, lo stipendio lo ha preso, leonardo non c'è più e gattuso non è stato esonerato a tempo debito, con la uefa è ancora tutto in ballo. ti basta?? per ora il tuo gazzosa non ha fatto una mazza. tant'è che si dice sia in discussione. meglio che si dia una svegliata e si occupi dei conti un po' meglio di come ha fatto finora, altrimenti fuori dalle balle


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



Ok tutto ma facciano alla svelta.


----------



## Gas (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Criticare Gazidis è incredibile, è arrivato da 6 mesi ci ha salvato le chiappe dalla UEFA ma no, non va bene neanche questo.



Giuro che la mia non è una polemica ma una domanda sincera, mi spieghi esattamente cosa ha fatto Gazidis per salvarci le chiappe dalla UEFA ? Forse non ho seguito bene le vicende e non ho colto questa cosa.


----------



## Manue (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli faccio dire delle messe tutti i giorni guarda.
> 
> ma che ne sappiamo noi del pechè paolo e zorro saranno in società (forse, perchè non ci sono ancora). chi dice che li ha scelti gazzosa? come fai a sapere certe cose? qui tutti san sempre tutto, e poi?? poi non guardate i fatti. fate solo prediche.
> 
> i fatti dicono che i ricavi sono al palo, lo stadio è al palo, lo stipendio lo ha preso, leonardo non c'è più e gattuso non è stato esonerato a tempo debito, con la uefa è ancora tutto in ballo. ti basta?? per ora il tuo gazzosa non ha fatto una mazza. tant'è che si dice sia in discussione. meglio che si dia una svegliata e si occupi dei conti un po' meglio di come ha fatto finora, altrimenti fuori dalle balle



Lo dicono i media che sia in discussione, 
gli stessi che ci raccontano le vicende su Maldini, Boban, Giampaolo, che i ricavi sono al palo...

in base a quello che si sceglie di credere, ecco i commenti pro o contro..

Di ufficiale però non c'è nulla, 
neanche che i ricavi siano al palo...


----------



## luigi61 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



Se saranno confermate tutte queste ipotesi, al momento faceva giustamente notare qualcuno, non è ufficiale neanche Maldini.....avremo un bel e affidabile team dirigenziale, gente come Maldino e Boban che tengono molto al Milan; la.mia grandissima curiosità sarà vedere che tipo di squadra verrà allestita e con quali obbiettivi, perché poi credo, è la cosa che più interessi o dovrebbe interessare ai tifosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Lo dicono i media che sia in discussione,
> gli stessi che ci raccontano le vicende su Maldini, Boban, Giampaolo, che i ricavi sono al palo...
> 
> in base a quello che si sceglie di credere, ecco i commenti pro o contro..
> ...



appunto ho scritto "si dice sia in discussione"

non è ufficiale che i ricavi siano al palo? penso che i nuovi sponsor se ci fossero si farebbero conoscere. dove avremmo potuto aumentarei ricavi? e quando saranno ufficiali?


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

Zorro "zero peli sulla lingua" Boban mi gasa ancora più di Leonardo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettiti in cattedra...



ogni tanto ci vado nelle università per fare lezione ma parlo di altro. 

Comunque dal mio punto di vista occorrerebbe più fiducia nella società e poi nel caso fallissero ( come tutti i predecessori ) giustamente saranno trattati a pesci in faccia.

Ma a priori che senso ha declassare subito Elliot a Idiot e Gazidis all'ultimo pirla arrivato ?


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2019)

Se non sbaglio il contratto di Gazidis era biennale, e scade nel 2020. Si stanno portando avanti, forse...


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ogni tanto ci vado nelle università per fare lezione ma parlo di altro.
> 
> Comunque dal mio punto di vista occorrerebbe più fiducia nella società e poi nel caso fallissero ( come tutti i predecessori ) giustamente saranno trattati a pesci in faccia.
> 
> Ma a priori che senso ha declassare subito Elliot a Idiot e Gazidis all'ultimo pirla arrivato ?



Bravo. Qui son tutti AD


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Bravo. Qui son tutti AD



Quindi non ho capito, che fa Gazidis di più di quello che è stato detto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



Avevo detto che sarei andato nudo per le strade, con Boban AD al posto di Gazidis... perchè lo ritenevo impossibile... 
Beh dai, almeno fa molto caldo in questi giorni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevo detto che sarei andato nudo per le strade, con Boban AD al posto di Gazidis... perchè lo ritenevo impossibile...
> Beh dai, almeno fa molto caldo in questi giorni



Le promesse vanno mantenute.. per verificare l'attendibilità delle tue azioni devi aggiungermi su Insta, mandarmi il video e poi verrai giudicato da 15mila persona come cersei in GOT.


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quindi non ho capito, che fa Gazidis di più di quello che è stato detto?



Intendevo sarcasticamente che qui nel forum sembrano esserci infiniti AD più preparati di Gazidis....che poi magari non hanno finito nemmeno il liceo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quindi non ho capito, che fa Gazidis di più di quello che è stato detto?



Non deve di certo rendere conto a noi di quello che fa. Aspettiamo i fatti che ora di parole ce ne sono troppe.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non deve di certo rendere conto a noi di quello che fa. Aspettiamo i fatti che ora di parole ce ne sono troppe.



C'ha un anno per farli questi fatti. Vediamo se si guadagna a buon diritto la pagnotta, o se è il solito miracolato magnager...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



*Il Giornale: Boban sarà vice AD dietro Gazidis.*


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non deve di certo rendere conto a noi di quello che fa. Aspettiamo i fatti che ora di parole ce ne sono troppe.



Comprendo, al limite condivido, la tua visione su Gazidis. Io non voglio sputarci sopra senza ragione.

So anche che il suo capo è Elliott, e deve operare secondo certe direttive.

Ma spero che abbia la coscienza che l'ultimo terminale del suo lavoro siamo noi tifosi. Nella sua mente DEVE avere ben chiara la natura del club dove sta lavorando, e nel suo immaginario, renderne conto a noi.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2019)

Sarebbe comunque interessante ad organigramma completato, sapere quanto si pappa il più nutrito gruppo dirigenziale di una squadra di calcio che si sia mai visto. Scaroni, Gazidis, Maldini, Boban?, Ds.


----------



## Manue (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto ho scritto "si dice sia in discussione"
> 
> non è ufficiale che i ricavi siano al palo? penso che i nuovi sponsor se ci fossero si farebbero conoscere. dove avremmo potuto aumentarei ricavi? e quando saranno ufficiali?



Non lo so, 
e per questo motivo non posso dare ne un parere positivo, ne negativo...

semplicemente sto nel mio


il "si dice" vale per tutto però, 
non solo per le cose negative


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Intendevo sarcasticamente che qui nel forum sembrano esserci infiniti AD più preparati di Gazidis....che poi magari non hanno finito nemmeno il liceo



basati sui fatti.

all'arsenal era un incubo per i tifosi
qua in 7 mesi, a quanto pare, l'unica cosa che ha fatto è cacciare leonardo. 

bo io tutto sto credito non so da dove lo tirate fuori. speriamo abbiate ragione


----------



## vannu994 (6 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Boban sarà vice AD dietro Gazidis.*



Grande zorro, a questo punto sostituirà Gazzosa nella parte sportiva?


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basati sui fatti.
> 
> all'arsenal era un incubo per i tifosi
> qua in 7 mesi, a quanto pare, l'unica cosa che ha fatto è cacciare leonardo.
> ...



OK io non dico che a priori è il miglior AD della storia però bisogna mettersi in testa che le scelte strategiche fatte da un AD hanno impatti non visibili nel brevissimo periodo. Lui lavora da dicembre quindi lasciamo che quanto stà seminando inizi a dare i frutti prima di sparare a zero. Non mi sembra stia smantellando smembrando svendendo o svilendo il nostro Milan. 
Ha fatto scelte anche da me non condivise (tipo il no a Ibra) che però col senno di poi potrebbero anche essere state giustissime. Pensa...oggi non avresti Piatek (patrimonio societario dal valore aggiornato sui 70 mln) e avresti sul groppone l'ingombrantissimo Ibra 38enne per un altro anno (valore 0 e costo stipendio esorbitante). E anche con Ibra la CL non era assicurata...


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Boban sarà vice AD dietro Gazidis.*


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quanto mi esalta zorro. lui si che la lingua la ha e dice quello che pensa. e pensa sempre bene.
> lui sa l'italiano e vuole il bene del milan. questo si può benissimo presentare davanti ad agnelli e avere il coraggio di mandarlo a fare in culo. fosse rimasto anche leonardo era uno squadrone dirigenziale.
> 
> gazzosa 4M all'anno per fare 2 conti e per portare sponsor che non arrivano. spero abbia un contratto breve.



Leonardo conosce lo stile Milan ma è sempre stato abbastanza mercenarietto, Zvone invece è dentro il calcio da tanti anni, al contrario di Ambrosini (opinionista) però ha tutte le carte in regola per guidare un club così importante.
Ho idea che arrivi pure Tare e Gazidis rimarrà a fare l'AD della parte economica ma al resto penseranno altri.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Grande zorro, a questo punto sostituirà Gazzosa nella parte sportiva?



Si, sarà un po come nell'Inter sono Antonello (Gazidis) e Marotta (Boban)


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

*Alciato:”Boban verso il Milan ma i tempi per l’annuncio non saranno strettissimi. Ci vuole un po’ di tempo.*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:”Boban verso il Milan ma i tempi per l’annuncio non saranno strettissimi. Ci vuole un po’ di tempo.*



Comprensibile, i tempi tecnici per liberarsi


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:”Boban verso il Milan ma i tempi per l’annuncio non saranno strettissimi. Ci vuole un po’ di tempo.*



Alcune considerazioni, a meno di smentite e fake news.

- Boban da noi è un segnale fortissimo. Da prendere ancora con le molle, ma sarebbe una sottoscrizione che il club vuole darsi una certa impronta. I tempi saranno forse ancora lunghi, ma ci sta che la luce in fondo al tunnel cominci ad apparire, seppur ancora flebile.

- Contrariamente a quanto veniva spesso detto, ci sta che Maldini sia altrettanto bravo a fare il dirigente di quanto lo era a fare il difensore. Se ha accettato e si è imposto su questa scelta, beh, che dire …

- Il discorso dell'allenatore, benché vitale, a questo punto diventa più digeribile. Zorro contribuirà a proteggere l'ambiente, diversamente da quanto fatto con Gattuso, e sono ragionevolmente sicuro che certi teatrini non se ne vedranno. Ideale per uno come Giampaolo che sembra non essere particolarmente adatto ad ambienti sotto pressione. Ci si augura che possa lavorare in serenità.

- Avere un elemento come lui in società porterà ad un elevamento di caratura politica. E anche se il nostro è un campionato malato, mi auguro di non vedere più i torti arbitrali e gli stupri subiti. Mi aspetto che alla prima nefandezza nei nostri confronti partano gli schiaffi.

Quindi, fiducia.


----------



## MassimoRE (6 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni, a meno di smentite e fake news.
> 
> - Avere un elemento come lui in società porterà ad un elevamento di caratura politica. E anche se il nostro è un campionato malato, mi auguro di non vedere più i torti arbitrali e gli stupri subiti. *Mi aspetto che alla prima nefandezza nei nostri confronti partano gli schiaffi.*



Conoscendolo, fin da quando ancora ragazzino prese a calci un poliziotto per difendere un compagno, direi che su questo ci siano veramente pochi dubbi


----------



## 7vinte (6 Giugno 2019)

Grande Zorro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grande Zorro



Se dovesse tornare da noi, e poi fare una roba del genere nel derby ad Andonio, Zborro


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grande Zorro



L'ho visto e rivisto 10 volte. Un mito. Zittire quella melma biancomarrone di conte in quel modo fa di lui un idolo ASSOLUTO!!!

Peccato che la melma Conte sia andata da quelli sbagliati, ci si sarebbe divertiti alle riunioni tecniche


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...


Adoro Boban. L'ho apprezzato sia come giocatore che come uomo. Persona ambiziosa, mostro sacro milanista, lui sì autentica leggenda a differenza di veleno.
Mi auguro che la politica di Idiott non mi faccia odiare anche lui, sarebbe difficile incavolarmi con Zorro.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Giugno 2019)

Ma seriamente qualcuno qui voleva Conte in panchina? &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Davidoff (6 Giugno 2019)

Magari Boban, magari, unica persona a parte Buffa ad aver sempre analizzato lucidamente la situazione del Milan negli ultimi 10 anni. Tutti gli altri sono stati lecchini fino a quando ci sono stati i due maiali, poi tutti pronti a tirarci ***** addosso e godere nel vederci sprofondare.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Giugno 2019)

Compagnoni ora su Sky non l’ho visto molto convinto riguarda alla possibilità che Zorro lasci la FIFA per noi. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Pit96 (6 Giugno 2019)

Ormai non mi fido più di nessuno...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> OK io non dico che a priori è il miglior AD della storia però bisogna mettersi in testa che le scelte strategiche fatte da un AD hanno impatti non visibili nel brevissimo periodo. Lui lavora da dicembre quindi lasciamo che quanto stà seminando inizi a dare i frutti prima di sparare a zero. Non mi sembra stia smantellando smembrando svendendo o svilendo il nostro Milan.
> Ha fatto scelte anche da me non condivise (tipo il no a Ibra) che però col senno di poi potrebbero anche essere state giustissime. Pensa...oggi non avresti Piatek (patrimonio societario dal valore aggiornato sui 70 mln) e avresti sul groppone l'ingombrantissimo Ibra 38enne per un altro anno (valore 0 e costo stipendio esorbitante). E anche con Ibra la CL non era assicurata...



ibra non l'avrei preso neanche io, ma per me gazz ha già fatto tanti errori gravi. sarei molto contento se la parte sportiva la facesse boban.
per la parte commerciale vedremo, *per ora* non mi è piaciuto per niente in comunicazione, stadio, sponsor.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Grande zorro, a questo punto sostituirà Gazzosa nella parte sportiva?



Chiaramente all’interno dei budget che in valore e in strutturazione saranno definiti dall’AD.
Anche la tipologia di giocatori non sará libera perché l’AD deve poter contare su un certo ammontare di plusvalenze distribuite negli anni e queste non si possono realizzare se non prendi profili futuribili.

Insomma, Gazidis concorderá un No agli Higuian o agli Ibrahimovic, ma chi prendere tra Sensi e Tonali, se stanno all’interno del budget verrá deciso di concerto (Giampaolo, Maldini, Boban, Tare?) dalla parte tecnica.


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Compagnoni ora su Sky non l’ho visto molto convinto riguarda alla possibilità che Zorro lasci la FIFA per noi. Speriamo bene...



Significa che sarebbe un grosso rinforzo per noi, e loro lo sanno bene.
Bisogna sempre fare e sempre tifare il contrario di quella che è la linea editoriale di Sky.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 giugno, Boban è ad un passo dal ritorno al Milan. Decisivo Maldini, amico fraterno del croato. Boban in rossonero avrà un doppio ruolo: manager di calcio e leader politico. Si occuperà dei rapporti con Fifa, Uefa, Eca, Lega e Federcalcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il DS, Tare in pole position ma Lotito farà muro. Al Milan lo sanno. Per la panchina invece c'è Giampaolo in pole.
> 
> ...



Magari! Zvonimir Boban è un uomo di una inteligenza calcistica straordinaria.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significa che sarebbe un grosso rinforzo per noi, e loro lo sanno bene.
> Bisogna sempre fare e sempre tifare il contrario di quella che è la linea editoriale di Sky.



Boh, mi sembra sia Milanista compagnoni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non è Elliot che ridimensiona Gazidis. È Gazidis che da deleghe ai suoi collaboratori cosa che fanno tutti Ad del mondo in ogni società del mondo



Capiscili, erano abituati a Galliani invece di dare deleghe faceva fuori Braida per fare anche il DS.


----------



## Zenos (6 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sembra sia Milanista compagnoni.



Come Costacurta, Pirlo,Ambrosini...poi c'è la linea editoriale,quella che gli da il pane,che non possono non seguire...


----------



## King of the North (6 Giugno 2019)

Ricordo ancora la lettera che Zorro pubblicò sulla Gazzetta indirizzata a Berlusconi. Un cuore rossonero, un campione sul campo, un grandissimo professionista fuori e incorruttibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2019)

Io lo amo e questa notizia mi esalta davvero!!
Ancora ricordo un Milan-Samp 1-1 (gli anni di Inzaghi allenatore) dove Boban in diretta sky aveva detto che quella partita aveva palesato la pochezza della nostra rosa dicendo che nel primo tempo eravamo stati superiori ma gli avversari erano scandalosi.
Pippo si era arrabbiato dicendo "eh, quando noi giochiamo bene sono gli altri scarsi...sempre così!" e Zorro "no no guarda, hai ragione tu! Fate un gioco meraviglioso, straordinario e irripetibile....UNICO" ahahaha mi aveva ammazzato


----------



## giannigrenoli (6 Giugno 2019)

Tare sarebbe il benvenuto,è uno di quelli che i giocatori emergenti li sa vedere prima degli altri.


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significa che sarebbe un grosso rinforzo per noi, e loro lo sanno bene.
> Bisogna sempre fare e sempre tifare il contrario di quella che è la linea editoriale di Sky.



Che ne dici DI Zorro Aron? Personaggio così tanto di rottura dal passato?
Per te la guerra intestina ha avuto un vincitore/rice (magari bionda?)


----------



## vannu994 (6 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io lo amo e questa notizia mi esalta davvero!!
> Ancora ricordo un Milan-Samp 1-1 (gli anni di Inzaghi allenatore) dove Boban in diretta sky aveva detto che quella partita aveva palesato la pochezza della nostra rosa dicendo che nel primo tempo eravamo stati superiori ma gli avversari erano scandalosi.
> Pippo si era arrabbiato dicendo "eh, quando noi giochiamo bene sono gli altri scarsi...sempre così!" e Zorro "no no guarda, hai ragione tu! Fate un gioco meraviglioso, straordinario e irripetibile....UNICO" ahahaha mi aveva ammazzato



Era anche uno dei pochi non convinto dal Mercato roboante di Mirabelli e Fassone...


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che ne dici DI Zorro Aron? Personaggio così tanto di rottura dal passato?
> Per te la guerra intestina ha avuto un vincitore/rice (magari bionda?)



In questo momento non possiamo e non dobbiamo mettere le mani avanti. 
Un Milan con Maldini e Boban, e forse anche qualcun altro, avrebbe comunque un peso molto importante sia all'interno del Milan sia al di fuori.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2019)

domani è venerdì...arrivano le prime comunicazioni ufficiali o campa cavallo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> domani è venerdì...arrivano le prime comunicazioni ufficiali o campa cavallo?



Nel week end si slitta che è un piacere.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Giugno 2019)

a me mi stupisce che nemmeno per rumors escono fuori i nomi diverse per l'allenatore. O non si sa nulla o e Giampaolo al 100%


----------



## kYMERA (6 Giugno 2019)

Boban, Maldini e Tare??
Mamma mia spettacolo sarebbe.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Giugno 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> a me mi stupisce che nemmeno per rumors escono fuori i nomi diverse per l'allenatore. O non si sa nulla o e Giampaolo al 100%



Secondo io stanno aspettando se guardiola va dai Gobbi... Per prendere Sarri.
Altrimenti sarà Giampy


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Giugno 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Secondo io stanno aspettando se guardiola va dai Gobbi... Per prendere Sarri.
> Altrimenti sarà Giampy



Anche per me e cosi


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significa che sarebbe un grosso rinforzo per noi, e loro lo sanno bene.
> Bisogna sempre fare e sempre tifare il contrario di quella che è la linea editoriale di Sky.



È la seconda persona più importante nella Fifa dopo Infantino.
Mi fa davvero strano possa accettare il nostro corteggiamento.
Ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sarebbe comunque interessante ad organigramma completato, sapere quanto si pappa il più nutrito gruppo dirigenziale di una squadra di calcio che si sia mai visto. Scaroni, Gazidis, Maldini, Boban?, Ds.


Scaroni me l'ero dimenticato. Ma che fà precisamente?


----------

